# Laughter is Good Like Medicine!



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2012)

I think these videos are hilarious!

Jesse Duplantis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIW36MxnbV4&feature=related

Broderick Rice - Hilarious
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g705VNsymQQ&feature=related


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you so much. This provided a much needed laugh. I loved the 2nd video.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Thank you so much. This provided a much needed laugh. I loved the 2nd video.


He have them down to a science...lol


----------



## Laela (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL! He is a funny preacher....

I laugh everyday anyway .. .laughter is indeed good  medicine for the soul. 

Have a blessed Sunday....


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 16, 2012)

Laughter is good for the soul. It causes us to have soundness of mind, not to live in a constant state of lack of peace. Jesse Duplantis is very funny. It is a character trait of God. Not take things too seriously.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these.    I love Jesse' .... God uses him in humor.  

"The Joy of the Lord is our strength..."  and what great strength it is. 

To you and hubby


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

at  "Tomorrow is Friday"  



and at 'Fred Price'... that's why you're still broke.... Don't get offended, I didn't call your name.

And Broderick Rice REALLY has Rod Parsley and Eddie Long....

        at  "Watch This"  

And then at Joel Osteen  

:rofl3:     


And when he imitates "Bishop Jakes"  

Oh my stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## Laela (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd seen the actual sermon when Price had said that and laughed so hard....you could hear the crickets in the church and the people's face's were Price-less (get it? ) LOL 

Price is a funny preacher, too!  


OK..lemme get outta here.. y'all funny... LOL





Shimmie said:


> 'Fred Price'... that's why you're still broke.... Don't get offended, I didn't call your name.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

Laela said:


> LOL! He is a funny preacher....
> 
> I laugh everyday anyway .. .laughter is indeed good  medicine for the soul.
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday....


...I laugh everyday too...dh and I both do, nothing like it!



Nice Lady said:


> Laughter is good for the soul. It causes us to have soundness of mind, not to live in a constant state of lack of peace. Jesse Duplantis is very funny. It is a character trait of God. Not take things too seriously.


Exactly...and with all that's going on in the world, there is time for laughter...it's a character trait our God!!!



Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing these.    I love Jesse' .... God uses him in humor.
> 
> "The Joy of the Lord is our strength..."  and what great strength it is.
> 
> To you and hubby


Thanks for the hugs....we love your hugs!!!



Shimmie said:


> at  "Tomorrow is Friday"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, when he did Bishop Jakes....dh and I both passed out on the floor laughing...my stomach still hurts



Laela said:


> I'd seen the actual sermon when Price had said that and laughed so hard....you could hear the crickets in the church and the people's face's were Price-less (get it? ) LOL
> 
> Price is a funny preacher, too!
> 
> ...


He is hilarious too!...you know you love it!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 16, 2012)

If you know me at all, you KNOW I loved this.    Thank you so much for sharing!
Jesse Duplantis got it so right.  
Flowing in the Pathetic   Tomorrow is Friday!
"There's a lady who's watching by television.  I want to tell you: keep watching." 
Joel Osteen yes!
T.D. Jakes yes!
Be like Pharoah and let my people go.  Yes!
The ABCs by Marvin Winans. Yes!
 
*Whew, I needed that*  
Oh, thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I laugh everyday too...dh and I both do, nothing like it!
> 
> Exactly...and with all that's going on in the world, there is time for laughter...it's a character trait our God!!!
> 
> ...



I gotta' say this...

When he did the 'TD Jakes' "Alfred Hitchcock" walk....     

I was done.... He didn't have to say another word.  And the people in the audience KNEW exactly who it was.   Bishop Jakes has THAT walk that totally his.  

I love him though.   I love all of them.


----------



## Laela (Sep 16, 2012)

_BWWWWWWAaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!_  

I needed that laugh... lol






Shimmie said:


> I gotta' say this...
> 
> When he did the 'TD Jakes' "Alfred Hitchcock" walk....
> 
> I was done....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

Laela said:


> _BWWWWWWAaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!_
> 
> I needed that laugh... lol





Even Jesus LOVES that 'TD' Strut and it makes him smile each time Bishop Jakes does it ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

Pat Mahurr said:


> If you know me at all, you KNOW I loved this.    Thank you so much for sharing!
> Jesse Duplantis got it so right.
> Flowing in the Pathetic   Tomorrow is Friday!
> "There's a lady who's watching by television.  I want to tell you: keep watching."
> ...



I love the ABCD.......EFG....HIJK..............LMNOP.   QRS... TUV...WXY and Z... Now I've said my ABC's, tell me what you ............  think of  me.  

      

I love it !   

And you too, Pat Mahurr   :Rose:


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 16, 2012)

The love of the Lord right back atcha Shimmie! 

Hours later, and I'm still laughing at these videos.  ...but I'm getting ready to close now...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

Pat Mahurr said:


> If you know me at all, you KNOW I loved this.    Thank you so much for sharing!
> Jesse Duplantis got it so right.
> Flowing in the Pathetic   Tomorrow is Friday!
> "There's a lady who's watching by television.  I want to tell you: keep watching."
> ...


@Pat Mahurr  ...you are more than welcome.  It took me forever to post it cause dh and I were laughing till we cried...and we couldn't stop laughing...hilarious! and thanks for the flowers 



Shimmie said:


> I gotta' say this...
> 
> When he did the
> 
> ...


 you are hilarious.....love it!  You got him right on, girl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

Pat Mahurr said:


> The love of the Lord right back atcha @Shimmie!
> 
> Hours later, and I'm still laughing at these videos.  ...but I'm getting ready to close now...


Me too....hilarious!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

Laela said:


> _BWWWWWWAaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!_
> 
> I needed that laugh... lol


You are starting me up all over again.......


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @Pat Mahurr  ...you are more than welcome.  It took me forever to post it cause dh and I were laughing till we cried...and we couldn't stop laughing...hilarious! and thanks for the flowers
> 
> you are hilarious.....love it!  You got him right on, girl!



I love that walk... can't nobody do that walk but Bishop Jakes... and he is soooooooooooo serious.   

Folks betta' watch out, cause it's 'Get Ready Time'.  

_'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I love that walk... can't nobody do that walk but Bishop Jakes... and he is soooooooooooo serious.
> 
> Folks betta' watch out, cause it's 'Get Ready Time'.
> 
> _'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', 'Get Ready', _


----------



## auparavant (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually got mad with DePlantis lol.  But when he said that he grew up in an Italian and Black neighborhood...and that nobody ever lived very long there, I laughed out loud.  I knew he was speaking from experience haha.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I actually got mad with DePlantis lol.  But when he said that he grew up in an Italian and Black neighborhood...and that nobody ever lived very long there, I laughed out loud.  I knew he was speaking from experience haha.


Why did you get mad at him?


----------



## Laela (Sep 17, 2012)

!!






auparavant said:


> But when he said that he grew up in an Italian and Black neighborhood...and that nobody ever lived very long there, I laughed out loud.  I knew he was speaking from experience haha.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Why did you get mad at him?




Cuz I thought he was making fun of Black folks and drifting out of his lane.   But then he said that's where he grew up.  I knew then!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 19, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Cuz I thought he was making fun of Black folks and drifting out of his lane.   But then he said that's where he grew up.  I knew then!


Oh, ...he is hilarious.  I saw him at Madison Square Garden once and he was so good...always love Jesse!


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 20, 2012)

When he did Benny Hinn, I hollered!  Oh, Lord thank you for laughter. It is so good for the soul!


----------



## brg240 (Sep 20, 2012)

at Benny Hinn, i was dying

Jesse Duplantis always makes me laugh


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 20, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> When he did Benny Hinn, I hollered!  Oh, Lord thank you for laughter. It is so good for the soul!





brg240 said:


> at Benny Hinn, i was dying
> 
> Jesse Duplantis always makes me laugh


----------



## Laela (Sep 20, 2012)

@ this this!!



brg240 said:


>


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 21, 2012)

Why did I just have to watch these again!?!  I love good, clean laughter.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> @ this this!!






MrsIQ said:


> Why did I just have to watch these again!?!  I love good, clean laughter.


I do too...laughter is good!


----------



## brg240 (Sep 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> @ this this!!


 

I forgot to say, Nice & Wavy thank you for posting this  I'm going to show this to some people.


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2012)

This guy's funny too....  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcYWnF7LOj0


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2012)

brg240 said:


> I forgot to say, @Nice & Wavy thank you for posting this  I'm going to show this to some people.


 You are more than welcome...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> This guy's funny too....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcYWnF7LOj0


He is funny and when he started talking about married couples...I was like


----------

